

Need a UI/UX Designer - entrepreneurial

Hello, I'm looking to hire a UI/UX designer to work on an entire overhaul for our online billing website. Please post your resume. Thanks!
======
faramarz
I'd be interested in talking, if you send a quick note to fhashemi@gmail.com
i'll forward my resume

Or see linkedin.com/in/fhashemi

